

Grindr: a new sexual revolution - ojbyrne
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/jul/04/grindr-the-new-sexual-revolution

======
drallison
This is only peripherally a sex app. Basically it is a local mash-up that
selects nearby objects of interest based on some matching property--sexual
orientation, gender, availability, specialized interests, hair color, etc. A
simple but effective idea for our increasingly depersonalized society. It
turns everyone into a sex object.

------
mortenjorck
Fascinating. I can't imagine Grindr is wholly unique in its functionality, but
its attaining a critical mass of users (especially among a very specific
demographic) is likely its real revolution (much in the same way that Apple's
FaceTime will be a game changer despite being unoriginal).

What puzzles me is that this is seen only as a system for sexual networking.
Imagine all the other uses for something like this with a wide enough user
base:

\- Meeting interesting people while out by yourself

\- Finding potential dates if you're not into hookups

\- Finding ride sharing

\- Getting an off-the-cuff opinion of a restaurant

\- Asking someone what's clogging traffic two miles ahead

~~~
bitwize
Right. Now imagine all the possibilities for murderers: We've had the
Craigslist Killer, now we'll have the Grindr Killer, the Hitchhikr Killer,
etc.

Heck, someone could write an app called Killr, take an aggregate feed for all
of these and sort the results by helplessness and other desirable traits in a
victim.

